# At what age is a rat considered "old"?



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

Hi there. I was just wondering at what approximate age a rat is considered to be a "senior"? I have two who are 1 year 5 months old, so was wondering if they are closing in on being old men


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

With my lot all being rescues I tend to consider anything over 2 as a senior, it all depends on the lines they came from really 

Some rats will look fairly senior quite early on, where as others appear to go on and on and on :thumbup1:


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

My Boys have bad health from bad breeding so I will consider them old around 18 month  hope they prove be wrong. I will continue treatment for them no matter how old though unless it would be cruel to prolong suffering.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well my four old boys are from pet shop or feeder breeder and they have outlived my nfrs breeder boys! Humpfrey had a massive stroke and cleroy had constant respiratory infections from 8 months old.

Anyway Hugo who is my oldest rat is 26 months old so 2 years and 2 months. He still acts like a young rat, running around and teasing berty.
Actually all 4 of my old boys are over 2 and they are in quite good health.
Hugo 26 months
Berty and denzel 25 months and wally 24 months who was a feeder I rescued at only 3.5 weeks old!


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

blade100 said:


> Well my four old boys are from pet shop or feeder breeder and they have outlived my nfrs breeder boys! Humpfrey had a massive stroke and cleroy had constant respiratory infections from 8 months old.


A terrible comparison, as you went to pretty much the worst NFRS breeder possible?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> A terrible comparison, as you went to pretty much the worst NFRS breeder possible?


I wasn't aware of this when I got them. Besides they were from two separate breeders. Brunel and belyeav
I have now learned my lesson!


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

one of my brunel boys was 26 month when he was pts. my longest living rat was Martris a rescue i got from brunel rattery, he lived to nearly 3 years. my shortest lived rats were lupin (rescue) at 5.5 months, and Adurna (brunel) at 7 months.


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

So it seems like maybe they're not there yet, but certainly approaching retirement age  I was just wondering how to "cater" for them, taking into account that they live in the same cage as two 11-month-old and two 5-month-old boys?


----------

